# Best Shotgun and Load for Predator Hunting?



## El Gato Loco

What type of shotgun and load do you recommend for predator hunting?


----------



## youngdon

I'd go with a 12ga or sure ammo selection and amount of lead thrown is adequate but not overkill if you will. 000 or 0000 buckshot in 3" is my preference. As for action type I prefer a pump, they feed reliably no matter the ammo or weather and are plenty fast enough to get a second shot off.


----------



## RoughNeck

I use a 12 ga pump with a super full choke, and #4 buck 3 half shells can bring them down at 50 yrds havent tried it past that yet but it rolls em at 50 for sure, Will put a thumpin on your shoulder also so get ready for the recoil


----------



## ebbs

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Benelli Supernova!!!


----------



## RoughNeck

ebbs said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Benelli Supernova!!!


Where did you get the stock at or did it come with it cause I have a super nova with the regular butt stock and like the pistol grip on yours


----------



## ebbs

RoughNeck said:


> Where did you get the stock at or did it come with it cause I have a super nova with the regular butt stock and like the pistol grip on yours


Hey RoughNeck, I picked it up a couple winters ago for super cheap. I think I got it with that stock setup for $299 and it was at a bass pro. They were moving it for cheap because it had the old advantage timber camo on it. I didn't give a rip about the camo pattern so I picked it up right then. Believe it or not too the grip angle and all that extra rubber in there actually helps to cut down on recoil with the big 3.5" turkey loads too!


----------



## RoughNeck

WOW great deal on it I got mine at a gun show for 350.00 new with all the chokes, but want the stock like your gun has on it to help with the recoil and have a better grip on it when you fire off 3 rounds of the 3.5"


----------



## El Gato Loco

ebbs said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Benelli Supernova!!!


Man let me know if you decide to sell or trade that gun. I want first crack at it!!


----------



## ebbs

Chris Miller said:


> Man let me know if you decide to sell or trade that gun. I want first crack at it!!


Will do good buddy, but it's gonna take a serious deal walking along to get me to replace it or wanna sell. That red dot on top if the pic is a little misleading. Mine is bare, though it is tapped for optics of some sort. Love a naked shotgun with a nice bright bead on the front of it.


----------



## wilded

NEF Pardner Pump Tactical with screw in Super full choke
#4 buck or BB shot.
Here is a link to an article on Predator Shotgunning
http://www.predatortalk.com/content/127-effective-shotgunning-techniques-predators.html


----------



## ebbs

Awesome and to the point as always, Ed! Love seeing you weigh in with experience.


----------



## On a call

Good post Ed !

Eric you might like that red dot. A freind took my son out turkey hunting he got to use an 870 set up just like your photo here. It is a very good set up. I have a nova and have been looking for that stock but they are pricy. Great buy for you !


----------



## Rich Cronk

I am shooting a Beretta Extrema2 this year. I chose the gas operated semi auto because the action helps soak up some of the recoil of those 3&1/2" boomers that I wanted to shoot. After testing several different choke tubes, I settled on a Kicks "Gobbling Thunder" in .680 I.D. It shoots nice tight patterns at 50 yards with 3&1/2" Hevi-shot "Dead Coyote" and 3&1/2" Winchester lead #4 BUCK.


----------



## On a call

I bet it still kicks...maybe not like a mule but more like a goat.


----------



## wilded

Great pattern, remember guys if you hunt at night the red dot sights are really hard to use in the dark with a spotlight. The glow worm front tube beads work great with a red lens spot light. JMHO


----------



## RoughNeck

Nice pattern, and mine is just a pump and even with the limb saver it still kicks like a mule but it roles em at 50, have open sights on mine like them just fine.


----------



## Furtaker

I use the 12 ga vinci by Benelle with the carlsons dead coyote choke and #4 shot 3". i have killed fox up to 60 yard with that gun and have had no problems. I have gone calling and never killed anything with my rifle! Its a deadly combo.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Furtaker said:


> I use the 12 ga vinci by Benelle with the carlsons dead coyote choke and #4 shot 3". i have killed fox up to 60 yard with that gun and have had no problems. I have gone calling and never killed anything with my rifle! Its a deadly combo.


NICE man! Is that a 26" or 28"? I just picked up a Mossberg 935 and that beast is 28" but I really wanted a semi auto for nighttime predator hunting. I REALLY fell in love with that Benelli Super Black Eagle but they told me it couldn't be had with a pistol grip, and apparently there is no aftermarket parts for it?


----------



## showmeyote

Im looking at a new remington 11-87 in the








I have a super nova now. I like it i just want an auto loader.


----------



## Furtaker

I have the 26" barrel now the Vinci. Semi auto sure makes it easier to get a double!


----------



## Rich Cronk

I bought 25 rounds of Remington Express 3" Magnum fodder in #4 Buckshot because they were on sale at Natchez. I took a couple of shots in to 9" pie plates yesterday at 40 yards. One plate took 17 hits, and the other took 19 hits. There should have been more in the plates, but I wobbled off center a bit. That crap happens when you get old and shaky. This fodder will get the job done, but I will probably buy more of the 3&1/2" Winchester Super X in #4 Buckshot. They pack 54 pellets into those Winchester boomers, while the new Remington 3" shells I just tried have 41.


----------



## youngdon

I hope you have a good pad on that gun.... Those 3 1/2" dudes will make you old and wobbly.


----------



## Rich Cronk

youngdon said:


> I hope you have a good pad on that gun.... Those 3 1/2" dudes will make you old and wobbly.


----------------------------------------------------------
I hate to admit this youngdon, but I am already old and wobbly.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> I hope you have a good pad on that gun.... Those 3 1/2" dudes will make you old and wobbly.


I shot a box plus 4 one day duck hunting with 3.5 " heavy shot out of my Nova. I am not sure about the old part...but I was wobbly my shoulder and arm hurt for a week. I think that is why they put the extra recoil in the Super Nova's.


----------



## Rich Cronk

My Beretta Extrema2 is a gas operated semi auto, so it soaks up some of the recoil before it hits my shoulder. I had that in mind when I chose the gas operated model. I knew that I wanted to shoot 3&1/2" magnum fodder.


----------



## youngdon

I have a BPS and it is surprisingly easy on the shoulder considering the force generated by those 3 1/2" dudes. That said i don't think I want to shoot a box of them in an afternoon.


----------

